# Pamphobeteus sp.platyomma



## macjizzle (Mar 28, 2008)

does anyone own this species? it's such an amazing color, i stumbled upon it on some foreign website. here's a link to a picture of it: http://www.minizoo.donetsk.ua/platyommaMAd5.jpg ...a stunning purple color. wowwww. where can one get this T?! so, so, so, beautiful.


----------



## thirtysixwood (Mar 28, 2008)

I was just looking them up myself, there are a few of them for sale right now from various people and different sizes... Only the ultimate male has this color you speak of lol.  it is very pretty...  I saw a 3in for like 35 thats a male.  Nice T's thats for sure... They are not always available I will say that, so check out the for sale page, or do a search then go to the for sale, you will find some. I say go for it and get you one or two.


----------



## macjizzle (Mar 28, 2008)

thirtysixwood said:


> I was just looking them up myself, there are a few of them for sale right now from various people and different sizes... Only the ultimate male has this color you speak of lol.  it is very pretty...  I saw a 3in for like 35 thats a male.  Nice T's thats for sure... They are not always available I will say that, so check out the for sale page, or do a search then go to the for sale, you will find some. I say go for it and get you one or two.


oh whaaat. how unfortunate, in a way... i think, in this case, this is the only time someone would want a male (besides breeding purposes.) hmm, if i see one for sale, i think i'd definitely buy it. still, sososososososososososoososososososoososos awesomely beautiful.


----------



## thirtysixwood (Mar 28, 2008)

The male T. Apophysis is the same way I bought a playtomma a long time ago just because it was like one molt away from maturity just so I could see the color, I think I only paid like $85.00 for it... yep, sad in a way. that they have to be adult to look like that. Well I hope you find one... or get a smaller one and watch it grow... pretty sure I've seen some for sale recently that are male... you could wait and watch it grow...


----------



## Moltar (Mar 28, 2008)

The ID of that spider is still very much in question. It is a fact that Pamphobeteus platyomma does not exist. The species being sold as pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" is most likely what is referred to as pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador # 2" although one cannot be certain. Some pampho's look so much alike that there could be more than one sp. being sold as "platyomma".

All that aside, this is one awesome t. I have two at about 3" and 4". They eat voraciously, move super quick, grow quicker and look sooooo cool. have you seen the slings? They're pink with a black christmas tree. these guys undergo coloration changes as they mature that are on par with avics or a GBB.

Here are mine: 

Little one before molt







Little one after a molt:







The bigger girl:








This is a great species and a great genus. We all need to take care not to accidentally hybridize these species so we don't get a repeat of the avicularia debacle.


----------



## macjizzle (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet looking T's etown. i especially like the color change from the molt and the design on the abdomen. i'm definitely going to try to buy one.


----------



## Merfolk (Mar 28, 2008)

They seem like a little cousin to T blondi. Lots of similarities.


----------



## bluegootty (Mar 28, 2008)

not only great color...they are feisty when it 's come to dinner time..Ding Ding....


----------



## worm (Mar 29, 2008)

ive been looking at these as well but i like the Xenthis sp. (spelling) aka the columbian laser back...they kinda have this cool stance, they hold there abdomen up in the air. But yeah defiantly a cool spider.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 29, 2008)

worm said:


> ive been looking at these as well but i like the Xenthis sp. (spelling) aka the columbian laser back...they kinda have this cool stance, they hold there abdomen up in the air. But yeah defiantly a cool spider.


I don't remember where but I once heard pampho's referred to as "a poor man's Xenesthis."

It may not show in my pics but these guys are waayyy leggier than blondi's. Some pampho's may approach a blondi in legspan but the body weight is probably far less. The growth rate is phenomenal though. I swear these guys are outpacing even my L parahybana of similar size.


----------

